# Extra Hard Drive



## amahdi (Sep 30, 2002)

Hi. I had a couple of questions regarding theDish PVR 501 I have:

1) If I wanted to increase the hard drive from 35 hours to something higher, is it possible to install extra hard drive in the 501 without getting another similar receiver. If so, where could I get this additional hard drive and how would I install it.

2) If the above is not posible, would it be best to get a Dish PVR 508? If so, how much would that cost and which sites are the best to purchase it through.

Thanks alot in advance for your help!


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

For all practical (and legal) purposes, no it's not possible. You should get the 508 instead


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Or switch to DirectTV and get a TiVo - the upgrade procedure is well documented and the season ticket seems like a great feature (plus two tuners). I'm getting tired of having to check my Dishplayer timers every week (for a 5 minute Showtime program shift, or a skipped recurring timer).

I'd switch tomorrow if it wasn't for a 'special' channel which DirectTV does not provide (by subscription) 

Yes, with E* you must get the hard drive size you want now (or live with it forever). (Or get a used Dishplayer).

PS In case you're not aware - E* made a conscience and purposeful decision to eliminate hard drive upgrades. This will be a big problem with the upcoming HD PVRs (which will be needing upgrades until hard drives get to around 500 gigs - 2-3 years).


----------



## amahdi (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks for your reply. The reason I need to keep E* is because I also have a subscription channel that only E* has otherwise I would switch to DirectTV because of the season ticket package.

Anyhow, if i were to get a dishplayer as you said, would I hook it up to the same TV that has the 501 hooked up? Also, how much hard drive does the dishplayer have?

Thanks.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

There's some sarcasism here with the Dishplayer response. It has it's own set of problems (besides a potential $10/month PPV fee).

You could certainly hook it to the same TV (the Dishplayer would replace the 501), but if you want both boxes you get hit with a $5/month mirroring fee.

The standard Dishplayer really doesn't have much recording space (17 gig or around 12 hours). But, you can easily swap the hard drive. I have a $150 Western Digital 120 gig in one of mine for around 80 hours of recording time.

If you can get a Dishplayer really cheap (perhaps <$100) it might be worth it (after you replace the hard drive). Otherwise, get a 508 (you can check Costco). Either way, you can sell the 501 (unless you want to keep it as a spare box).

You can also consider a 721 for the 120 gig and dual tuners. With dual tuners you could record two different shows, and watch a third which had been previously recorded.

You may be unaware of another E* PVR on the way. The 522 will have an 80 gig hard drive, dual tuners, and the ability so send a different video signal to a second device (TV or VCR).

(For both the 522 and 721 you'll need to run a 2nd coax to supply the 2nd tuner. Depending on your installation this may require extra switches $$$).


PS Don't sell the 501 if you're leasing it !!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DmitriA _
> *For all practical (and legal) purposes, no it's not possible. You should get the 508 instead *


As usual - mentor always omitted details , just doing finger pointing 

I don't see any legal issue here - see how ppl changed HDD for TiVo or Dishplayer (7100,7200) ...

Yes, it possible to upgrade your DP501 to DP508 using 60 or 80 GB HDD. The pretty short technical procedure could be done by average Joe using PC and $10 equipment.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P Smith _
> *Yes, it possible to upgrade your DP501 to DP508 using 60 or 80 GB HDD. The pretty short technical procedure could be done by average Joe using PC and $10 equipment. *


Please provide more details...
Have you done the upgrade?

My understanding is that with a JTAG cable you can reconfigure the 501 as a virgin device (never powered up). You can then install an 80 drive and it'll initialize itself as a 508. I'm not sure of the 501 has a JTAG connector or if that must be hacked in as well.

I've never herd of anyone using a 60 gig drive - does that work?

What equiptment do you need and what must be done inside the 501?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sorry, but Admin not allowed talk here about hacking of Dish equipment . You should check innermatrix.net for details - they publish a lot of info "how-to", which drives working, which is not.
I'm not provide any info about that - my intention to understand a position one of the mentor here.

Arguments, please.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Sorry if I'm out of line - I didn't think hard drive upgrades are considered an illegal hack (grey area anyway)

Edit:

I've been skimming the threads on innermatrix.net. This is definately a hacker forum. There is much information there on upgrading the 501 hard drive to 80 gigs (among other things).

While this is still a hack, I'm wouldn't consider it stealing - I'm not trying to get out of giving E* my $135/month.

It does involve loading virgin 508 images into your 501 via the JTAG port. This probably does violate something in the fine print lawyer-eez. You do own the box, but probably not the 508 software image.

In any case, this is not for the faint of heart. You have to add the JTAG connections to the 501 motherboard (e.g. solder - looks like an unpopulated header is there), read certain box specific information from your unit, patch the virgin 508 image with your info, and load it back into the box (this is *very* simplified).

Only certain hard drive models work - they are listed over there.

Kudos to the people over there that figured this out. By blocking Hard Drive upgrades and not offering an upgrade path E* has created the demand for this type of hack (they could have just made it work like the Dishplayer). Some enterprising person will probably go into business doing the upgrade for others.

I'm and Electrical Engineer and after reading the threads I'll think I'll stick with my upgraded Dishplayers for a while longer.

PS the first post in this 384 message thread quotes Claude Greiner's original dbsforums message:

http://www.dbsforums.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic&f=14&t=002045

That's what kicked off the effort. He got a very lucky (his 501 probably had an early version of the new 508 compatible image), but certainly never should have been accuesed of lying.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nothing to discuss here about Claude old posts - that time the software version, what could handle 60 or 80 GB HDD, was NOT EXIST.


----------



## LadyTalia (Oct 4, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyTalia _
> *Ok-- just so y'all know- as far as echostar is concerned from here on out there is no 501/508-- we are banned from even mentioning the 508 in tech support. So if you hear us refer to them as "PVRs" don't be surprised. We get nailed for calling them by the number because as far as the company is concerned they are interchangeable. *


Wierd, they are not interchangable. One runs out of recording space long before the other.

So, does that mean a 40 gig pvr no longer exists. If I order the $199 signle tuner PVR upgrade I'll get an 80 gig unit?

Are you still allowed to say 721. What about 522?
(I'm sure Dishplayer is a dirty word to)

Thanks and Welcome to the Forum


----------



## bogi (Apr 3, 2002)

Here are some of the instructions on upgrading:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6137&highlight=hacked


----------



## JohnR (Jul 7, 2002)

The best thing would be for Dish to develop and use the expansion port for an add on drive....

It wouldn't bother me a bit if they made the add on that only works for their machine and that can't be hacked to a user owned/provided drive.

Hell, that would solve the warranty problems...and make the user drive portable to other PVR's.

I was an early adopter of the 501 and would like the upgrade. But it is too soon to dump both my 501 and buy 508s, and take the loss....

I would much prefer the expansion drive. But of course this might limit upgrade sales for Dish.


JR


----------



## LadyTalia (Oct 4, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

"I actually talked to someone who has been thru 10 501's in a year and a bit. He records at least 6 hours a day and it has been determined that he is just wearing the drives out!! "

All the more reason for Dish to get off their high-horse and make the harddrive a user-replaceable item like it is on the Dishplayer !!! Make the recording encrypted and the programming providers would be happy. IMHO...


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

There is nothing illegal about upgrading a hard disk. Upgrading a hard disk is in no way breaking copy protection or trying to get free satellite service. If you are leasing a 501 it would be illegal since you are modifying property that is not your. It is like buying a car and putting in items to make the engine perform better, or even replacing the engine.

Unfortunately Dish has made their software refuse to use larger drives on newer PVRs. If someone finds a way around this on the 721/508, and it does not involve stealing satellite service, it would be legal since you own the box and you are not trying to defeat any copy protection.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Back to 40 gig - that would be nuts.

522: Look around, you'll find more information. Looks like it's going to be an interesting box. It's a dual tuner box (like the 721), but with two separate outputs to feed two TVs.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bogi _
> *Here are some of the instructions on upgrading:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6137&highlight=hacked *


That guy just make a copy and paste from other site.
He should mention it's not his discovery


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

Hey gang. I'm new here (heck, I'm not even registered yet!). I just had a heck of an install done at my house this past weekend. I've been a Dish Network subscriber for about 6 years. I've always used my trusty model 3000 receiver with 2 (single LNB) dishes and an SW21 (for Sky Angel programming). I did the $199 DishPVR/Dish500 upgrade (making 2 receivers at the house with an SW64).

FYI I did this through the Dish Network directly and they brought me a PVR508 - it says it right on the box...so it must be official?!? I love this reciever! I don't know how I watched TV before without something this cool (but that's beside the point). Anyway, I just thought y'all would like to know that as recently as 10/5/02 they ARE sending out PVR508's with the current subscriber DishPVR $199 upgrade.

Later,
TimR><>
Brooksville, FL


----------

